# Nightrider Lumina 750



## paulmich (Jul 6, 2015)

Just arrived today. Charged it up and took it out for a ride after work tonite. This light throws out a good 50 foot beam. I took it on the side roads and a short rail trail and I didn't have any complaints. If your looking for a 1 piece set- check this light out. Most of my rides are under 3 hours so this light will do it for me.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks good paulmich and it's nice to have it self contained. Though I haven't used a Niterider since their HID lights, I imagine the mount has side to side adjustability and quick release? I do prefer the old mounts though that placed the light head in the center of the bars just mainly for asthetics, but in use it doesn't really matter if it's off to one side. Hope you have many fun rides with that light.


----------



## paulmich (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes it has side to side adjustability and it has a quick release. It does not come with a helmet mount that the older versions came with. Its light weight but has a sturdy feel and a space age look to it.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Its a nice light. I found one on the trail, charged it up and used it for a year until the USB port broke. The traces are so tiny I couldn't solder it back on.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

I really like my 700. I have it on my helmet usually for 2-3 hour long night trail rides.


----------



## paulmich (Jul 6, 2015)

I took it out for a real test tonite. I did a 1.5 hour rail trail ride. I had no complaints about the light. The medium setting was good enough for most of the ride. The medium and hi settings throw aout about the same beam (70 feet) but the high beam gave a little more brightness.I was kind of spooked at first being my first night ride. The trail has trees on boths sides so its like riding through a dark tunnel. I got over the spookiness about halfway through the ride. This is something I plan on doing more often.
I didn't realize all the flying insects at night- wow! That's one thing I never had to deal with riding during daytime. Most of the bugs were during sunset - once nighttime came around - they thinned out.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

paulmich said:


> I didn't realize all the flying insects at night- wow! That's one thing I never had to deal with riding during daytime. Most of the bugs were during sunset - once nighttime came around - they thinned out.


Wait until you ride behind someone at night. The quantity of dust that you see kicked up in the beam is amazing! Then you realize that stuff is going into your lungs!


----------



## BG78 (Sep 19, 2015)

The 750 is the light I really want. 90$ doesn't seem like a bad price on amazon but the wife acts like it's 90 million. Are there any other self contained light options that are cheaper than the niterider and still decent lights?


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Cygolite comes to mind for self contained lights. Usually they seem to be priced slightly lower than the similar output Niteriders lights. Not much, maybe 5 percent or so, but a little bit anyway. They have been around a long time and have a good track record from my experience and what I've read.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I use two Lumina lights on my bar, one is a 700 and the other is a 750. Not much difference between them as far as power goes, but the 'temperature' of the beam is different (one being slightly more 'yellow-ish' than the other). For an all in one, I think the Lumina is a pretty good choice for a few reasons:

1) The gradient from the bright spot in the center is relatively smooth compared it it's competitors. that is more important for trail riding thsn it is for commuting on the street.

2) The bar mount for the Lumina is among the most stable at speed on a trail. I have used lights from other companies that jiggle in the mount to the point that it looks like a strobe light; no es bueno.

3) It disperses heat pretty well.

4) It has a 'walk' setting that is awesome for climbing, and uses almost no battery power (alleged to last for 14 hours on this setting). 

I use the two Lumina lights on the handlebar, and a Serfas (either a TSL-750 or USL-505) on the helmet. I like the helmet mounts from Serfas better than the helmet mounts from NiteRider. I don't care for the Serfas handlebar mounts for MTB use. Too much jiggling around. I usually position the Luminas 1 click outward from straight ahead so it makes the beam pattern even wider. I found the beam patter from a single to be too narrow for the night time trail riding that I do. With two, positioned as I described above, I really like it. I usually adjust the helmet light to shine out in front of my bar lights so they don't battle each other.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

jeffj said:


> I use two Lumina lights on my bar, one is a 700 and the other is a 750. Not much difference between them as far as power goes, but the 'temperature' of the beam is different (one being slightly more 'yellow-ish' than the other). For an all in one, I think the Lumina is a pretty good choice for a few reasons:
> 
> 1) The gradient from the bright spot in the center is relatively smooth compared it it's competitors. that is more important for trail riding thsn it is for commuting on the street.
> 
> ...


Which do you think is more yellow? I have a single Lumina 750 and it's not as blue as my older Dinotte 400. That seems to help me distinguish what I'm looking at on the ground vs the more blue or white light my older unit has.

These all in one units could be changing my mind on getting a new system with separate battery or a pair of all in ones. A second Lumina 750 would be a perfect match as far as color but the helmet mount is clearly inferior to Bontrager's that would mount to GoPro mount. I would not want a color mismatch like I have now.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Not a big fan of the new rubber strap handle bar mount. It tends to move on my tapered handlebars and the light will begin to point straight down. My screw-down mount on my older Lumina 650 doesn't budge at all. I may have to rig something to keep it from traveling.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

bitflogger said:


> Which do you think is more yellow? I have a single Lumina 750 and it's not as blue as my older Dinotte 400. That seems to help me distinguish what I'm looking at on the ground vs the more blue or white light my older unit has.
> 
> These all in one units could be changing my mind on getting a new system with separate battery or a pair of all in ones. A second Lumina 750 would be a perfect match as far as color but the helmet mount is clearly inferior to Bontrager's that would mount to GoPro mount. I would not want a color mismatch like I have now.


The 700 is the more 'yellow' of the two. I see it pretty easily on the wall of my living room, but on the trail it's not an issue for me, although YMMV. The farther away the the light shines, the less it matters.

I just did an impromptu test of all of my all-in-ones. I have the following, and I will list them from 'whitest' to 'yellow-ish':

1) Serfas USL 505

2) NiteRider Lumina 750

3) NiteRider Lumina 700

4) Serfas TSL-750

The NiteRider Lumina 700 and the Serfas TSL-750 have an about the same 'color' to the beam.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Arebee said:


> Not a big fan of the new rubber strap handle bar mount. It tends to move on my tapered handlebars and the light will begin to point straight down. My screw-down mount on my older Lumina 650 doesn't budge at all. I may have to rig something to keep it from traveling.


Oh great, they're doing that again?!
Its the one thing I totally hate about my old TriNewt, the stupid rubber band mount. Cheaper, simpler, cheaper, lighter, cheaper, fits different sizes, cheaper, PIA to use and doesn't hold as well.
I've put up with the TriNewt one because I was too lazy to adapt it to the old clamp.
Looks like I'm going to hold onto my Lumina 750 clamp like a precious gem!


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

root said:


> Oh great, they're doing that again?!
> Its the one thing I totally hate about my old TriNewt, the stupid rubber band mount. Cheaper, simpler, cheaper, lighter, cheaper, fits different sizes, cheaper, PIA to use and doesn't hold as well.
> I've put up with the TriNewt one because I was too lazy to adapt it to the old clamp.
> Looks like I'm going to hold onto my Lumina 750 clamp like a precious gem!


Yep. If you look at the original post, that's the mount that came with my new one. I see that Amazon still has the old style screw on mount. I'm going to pick up another one For $12 and change.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Arebee said:


> Yep. If you look at the original post, that's the mount that came with my new one. I see that Amazon still has the old style screw on mount. I'm going to pick up another one For $12 and change.


Interesting, I guess I got an earlier 750, mine came with clamp mount and included the helmet mount. Bummer.
Though I've had quibbles with their lights, I support them as they are well made, support their products, and keep things in the USA.


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

I see two different mounts&#8230;.

http://www.amazon.com/NiteRider-Lum..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=1WEN7RP48V8XQSBW6VKS

http://www.amazon.com/NiteRider-Lum...6929114&sr=8-1&keywords=nightrider+lumina+750

.

Which would be the better choice of the two?


----------



## CO-Clyde (Jan 30, 2010)

I have both. I prefer the clamp style but the rubber wrap-around does work fine. It's really a preference thing IMO.


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks for the speedy reply Bubba…. oh, i guess I forgot to mention that If I went with this light, it'd be mounted to my helmet. 

Will the clamp style work well for this purpose?


----------



## CO-Clyde (Jan 30, 2010)

The 750 I bought came with a helmet mount. I'm not sure either of the bar mounts will work well for that. Both have the same type of dovetail between the light and mount. I can mount either light on any mount.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Texasbubba said:


> I have both. I prefer the clamp style but the rubber wrap-around does work fine. It's really a preference thing IMO.


I wrapped athletic tape around the bars a couple times and it helped hold the rubber clamp in place. No issues, cheap fix.


----------



## J-Flo (Apr 23, 2012)

I have several Luminas, 650, 700, and two 750s. Need a bunch for the family and two for me. I prefer to ride with one on the bars and one (the brightest one) on the helmet. Both mounts work fine. Only issue I have had is the micro-USB connection on the older lights tends to wear and be finicky.

I don't think they include the helmet mount with the light anymore.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

J-Flo said:


> I have several Luminas, 650, 700, and two 750s. Need a bunch for the family and two for me. I prefer to ride with one on the bars and one (the brightest one) on the helmet. Both mounts work fine. Only issue I have had is the micro-USB connection on the older lights tends to wear and be finicky.
> 
> I don't think they include the helmet mount with the light anymore.


You are correct, they do not come with a helmet mount any longer. The 650 I bought last month came with a bar mount only.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Anyone have issues with the 750 switching brightness on its own? I usually ride with it on high on my 30 minute commute but it started switching to low all by itself a few days ago. May have to take it back as a defective one.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Anyone have issues with the 750 switching brightness on its own? I usually ride with it on high on my 30 minute commute but it started switching to low all by itself a few days ago. May have to take it back as a defective one.


Does your indicator light turn red at the same time? The light automatically switches to low beam when the battery gets low as a power saving measure. If this is happening after 30 mins on high, the battery is probably defective (or old). I usually get about 2 hours on high before this happens. My light is about 2 years old.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Arebee said:


> Does your indicator light turn red at the same time? The light automatically switches to low beam when the battery gets low as a power saving measure. If this is happening after 30 mins on high, the battery is probably defective (or old). I usually get about 2 hours on high before this happens. My light is about 2 years old.


That's what I was thinking too but the light was still blue. It just went from high to low all by itself at random times during a ride. Then after my post it stopped working altogether except for the strobe when shutting it down. I took it back to REI where I bought it for exchange and had no issues. New one works great, hopefully that was a freak defective one!


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> That's what I was thinking too but the light was still blue. It just went from high to low all by itself at random times during a ride. Then after my post it stopped working altogether except for the strobe when shutting it down. I took it back to REI where I bought it for exchange and had no issues. New one works great, hopefully that was a freak defective one!


Sounds like it was a defect. Gotta love REI's return policy!


----------



## paulmich (Jul 6, 2015)

BUMP.. Still a great light. I took it out 2 nights ago. I did a rail trail ride and the thunder an lightning was lighting up the night sky it was so spooky and exciting at the same time, I love night riding.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

That's great!

The charger port on my older 650 came out with the cord the other day. It's six years old and well out of warranty, but the battery is still in great shape. I shipped it to NiteRider with a $20 check and should get it back in a few days. Since my last post in this thread I bought a 750 micro for my helmet and now run the two 650s on the bars.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Arebee said:


> That's great!
> 
> The charger port on my older 650 came out with the cord the other day. It's six years old and well out of warranty, but the battery is still in great shape. I shipped it to NiteRider with a $20 check and should get it back in a few days. Since my last post in this thread I bought a 750 micro for my helmet and now run the two 650s on the bars.


I started running these a couple years ago b/c I didn't want wires. The beam pattern is real good. And they work great. The best thing now is you can get the 750 micro fleebay for 33.95 delivered and a 1100 boost for 67.99 delivered. They're a no brainer at those prices. And NR will back them up if they fail.

Run 2 on the bars and 1 on the helmet and one in my pack as a back up for Dec/Jan nite rides. Can't beat the deal now.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

750 on the 'hat' and one on the bar, they work well and are cost effective. Didn't want or need the outboard battery types or the spaghetti.

 < So bright, I gotta wear shades !!


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

mb323323 said:


> I started running these a couple years ago b/c I didn't want wires. The beam pattern is real good. And they work great. The best thing now is you can get the 750 micro fleebay for 33.95 delivered and a 1100 boost for 67.99 delivered. They're a no brainer at those prices. And NR will back them up if they fail.
> 
> Run 2 on the bars and 1 on the helmet and one in my pack as a back up for Dec/Jan nite rides. Can't beat the deal now.


if I would have seen that price for the 750, I would have said screw the $20 repair!


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

You're better off with the repair IMO. The micro 750 loses output a bunch (~50%) after just a half hour or so.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Vancbiker said:


> You're better off with the repair IMO. The micro 750 loses output a bunch (~50%) after just a half hour or so.


I definitely agree on this! All the single cell self-contained lights do this to varying degrees but the 750 micro is the worst I've seen. Here's a link to a test with a chart showing output over entire runtime for the NR Micro 750 and another link to their comparison page where you can compare all the different lights they've tested (overlays charts). This is worth a look for anyone considering buying one of these lights or anything similar (I know your not Vanc).
Mole

We Test Lights | Lumina Micro 750 Test and Review

We Test Lights | Technical Comparison |


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes they are right about the repair. I sent both my 750's in as they didn't last but 20 min and NR updated the driver and sent back w/ a note they run for the 1.5 hrs and are now 850's. And indeed they're brighter than other 750's. Not by much but you can tell. And there was no charge from NR!


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow. That's nuts. I never realized it. Our night rides usually entail no more than 90 minutes of light time so maybe that's why I don't see the loss of power. I also have two 650s blasting too. 

I'll surely keep an eye on this.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Arebee said:


> Wow. That's nuts. I never realized it. Our night rides usually entail no more than 90 minutes of light time so maybe that's why I don't see the loss of power. I also have two 650s blasting too.
> 
> I'll surely keep an eye on this.


Interesting and useful information if you own single cell self-contained lights. I think the main value of this information is it teaches us how to more effectively use the light. Maximum available output is not only dependent on how hard the light is driven (lumen rating) but also on the charge level of the battery so using lower preset levels where their output is adequate will allow the highest max level output (for when you need it) later on in your ride. 
Mole


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Arebee said:


> Wow. That's nuts. I never realized it. Our night rides usually entail no more than 90 minutes of light time so maybe that's why I don't see the loss of power.


Part of the reason you don't notice it is that your eyes/brain adapt to the slowly fading light.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I got back my repaired 650 and the charger port was replaced with the port you'll find on the newer models. There is a plastic insert around the port that gives it some support in the housing. After reading this thread, I'm happy I went this route instead of buying a new 750 Micro. Much appreciated!


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Do you guys think 2-550 or 650's on the bars would be better than one 1100?

Trail riding 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

BurkC said:


> Do you guys think 2-550 or 650's on the bars would be better than one 1100?
> 
> Trail riding
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I think it mostly is going to depend on the length of your rides. If your actual light usage time is less than 30 min. the two different systems output aveages out to about the same so I would think the lighter weight of the 1100 (2 550's weight twice as much) and simplicity of only having to use one set of controls would be better. Longer usage of the light is going to favor the 2 x 550 setup in regards to output and increased overall usable runtime. Personally if I had to choose between these 2 setups I'd run 1 550 on the bars and one helmet mounted. Here's a chart I took of the wetestlights website (see post 34) comparing the 1100 to the 550. The thicker black line is roughly the output curve of 2 550's and the red line is the output curve of a Bontrager Ion 1300 ($100) I've been testing. With the Bontrager you'd get the lighter weight of a single light + consistent higher output and a little longer runtime.
Mole

Click image to enlarge!


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you Mole. Good stuff

My rides would be 1-2 hours. 

I just kind of wondered if the light output of 2 of them running simultaneously would be brighter than 1 of the 1100's

I dont know why I wondered that, but I did



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

BurkC said:


> Thank you Mole. Good stuff
> 
> My rides would be 1-2 hours.
> 
> ...


All these light setups operate at or above the optimal amount of lumens for bar use (for me) considering their beam width and emitter tint. In a lot of situations you can actually see better in the lower modes because of reflective glare so they don't require being used in high all the time and have much longer runtimes in the next lowest setting. I don't own a Lumina so I can't say what the output curve in high (not boost) would look like but NR shows a considerable increase in runtime. My Ion 1300 is usually used in the med. mode and produces from 500 to 850 lumens for 3 hrs. or if you switch back to high after about 2 hrs. will run between 700 and 850 lumens for 2:20 which should give you plenty of light for your 2 hr. rides.
Mole


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow 750 Lumina micro now 18.99 Fleebay and no delivery charge. Almost makes sense to have several at that price. Unreal.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Niterider-...=item41f2726c9d:g:oaQAAOSwNmxb2~K5:rk:22:pf:0


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Don't buy from that link I sent out. Couple of my buddies tried and it's an acct that's been hacked.

Sorry bout that.


----------

